# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Rooftop Living

## aeshnidae

My completed map for the February 2018 challenge, Commission a Guilder. Tonquanis commission was as follows: _A zombie apocalypse (or something similar) has happened  there seem to be rather a lot of these around at the moment A small group has managed to barricade themselves onto the roofs of a group of high-rise buildings and establish some sort of colony/settlement there  including growing food, raising livestock, etc. They have built walkways between the various buildings, so that they never have to go down to the ground where the zombies lurk.

Perspective: This is probably the most important  I would like an extreme three-point perspective specifically showing great height above the ground. 

Colours: No specifics apart from it being drab and dark below  some sort of black mist on the ground may be an idea if you want  and probably makes it easier in that you wont need to draw loads of detail on the ground. The roofs themselves should be quite colourful in contrast_.

This is the most artistically challenging thing I've ever done. I scrapped three versions before hitting on this one. I went back and re-read the commission and this time it made me think of The Walking Dead comics; as soon as the comic book idea hit, I knew it was the right style for the extreme three-point perspective (which I thought of as "Spiderman's perspective"). I was able to work in the farms, apiary (my substitute for livestock), walkways between buildings, some additional color on the rooftops, and the mist. 

WIP thread is here.

----------


## arsheesh

This was a very fun and original entry.  

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## rdanhenry

Zombie-Man! Zombie-Man! Does whatever a zombie can!
Eats my brain...

Eh, it's a short song.

----------


## MistyBeee

You definitely nailed the atmostphere here ! I love you you can just gimpse the streets at the bottom  :Smile:

----------


## aeshnidae

> This was a very fun and original entry.  
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


Thanks, Arsheesh! Once I got past the "wow, I really suck at this perspective!" phase, it was a lot of fun to create.  :Smile:  




> Zombie-Man! Zombie-Man! Does whatever a zombie can!
> Eats my brain...
> 
> Eh, it's a short song.


 :Laughing:  Zombies aren't much for making up song lyrics.  :Laughing:  




> You definitely nailed the atmostphere here ! I love you you can just gimpse the streets at the bottom


Thanks! I would have liked to have done a touch more on the streets but time was not on my side.  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

A very fine and original map! I like the perspective & style.

----------

